# Good choice handgun for newbie woman?



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57954_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

Ignore the price. Just using the info/photo for reference purposes.

I was pointed to this gun as it's easier for a women to handle. Opinions?

-scrt crk


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I always recommend a double action 38 Special revolver for newbie women. In a perfect world where people practice often, a semiauto is great. But for someone who shoots a few cylinders then puts the gun away until needed, possibly years later, a revolver lets them pull it out, point it, and squeeze the trigger. It will make noise and bad guys hate getting shots fired in their direction. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Me i don't like 9mm :cowboy: That aside it is what fits your hand the best if your hand is small and the grips are large and bulky not so good . :help:

As some before has said try to find different guns to fire and get what fits . I like custom grips they absorb recoil and fit my hand too .


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

this is the perfect easy to use - light weight gun.









That is a Lady Smith .38


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> I always recommend a double action 38 Special revolver for newbie women. In a perfect world where people practice often, a semiauto is great. But for someone who shoots a few cylinders then puts the gun away until needed, possibly years later, a revolver lets them pull it out, point it, and squeeze the trigger. It will make noise and bad guys hate getting shots fired in their direction. Just my opinion.


This is 100% what I think as well.
Point and Pull


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

crispin said:


> This is 100% what I think as well.
> Point and Pull


Just need to be a good shot or fast at reloading  But i agree . Need a mind set of when necessary to bring it out and fire it you an't wasting lead :thumb:

I have seen some gals that could handle a cannon with ease :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with everything stated so far - we bought a 642 for my wife and I like it so much that I wind up taking it with me when possible!!! WIHH statements regarding the simplicity of a revolver ring true for everyone - I don't know that I have enough practice in to be able to clear a jam in sufficient time with a semi-auto (and I've been shooting them for a long time) which is why I prefer the simplicity of a revolver.

One other suggestion - after you get some training (NRA basic pistol is great) is to go to a range and rent whatever models you might be considering. You find right off the bat that you like/dislike certain features.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

You are receiving a lot of good advice in this thread. Have her shoot a lot of pistols and decide. I have a 9mm S&W Compact that I carry on the farm. Great pistol but the recoil may be a bit more snappy than she may like.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My first gun was a S&W .357 revolver - my father bought it for me when I was 18, and spent hours teaching me safety and target practice. (thanks, Dad!) I agree with what everyone here said - a revolver is a no-nonsense, easy to use gun, easy to clean and it won't jam. And don't forget speed loaders - I have one for my .357 and it takes me about 10 seconds to dump spent shells and load in new ones. 










I've got two semi-auto handguns too, and they're compact, sleek, and the clips hold lots of rounds, but I still love my revolver best.

I also second WIHH's advice to take a gun course. The NRA one especially for women is a great place to start. If you don't have someone knowledgeable to teach you, you need a class for everyone's safety and your peace of mind.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

My wife has a Ruger SR-9 which she handles without any trouble at all even though she had no previous experience with a pistol at all. Shoots the X ring right out of the target. I suspect the Smith would be similar. We tried it but the Ruger fit her hand better.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Whatever gun you decide on, you need to shoot it, then shoot it some more.
You need to know the feel of that gun, and you need to be able to operate it, load it and shoot it in the dark.
Shoot it right handed, left handed and with both hands.
Get some training, and get to know your gun.
Personally, I don't have an M&P but I like them.
I think if you are willing to put in the time, it's a good gun.
If you don't want to put in the time, stick with a revolver.
Then go shoot your revolver.:thumb:


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi.

I think that the manual/automatic transmission analogy is good, but from a different point of view: If you have no experience or expectations, it is as easy (or difficult) to learn to drive a stick as it is an automatic. Until you have muscle memory and a great deal of practice, neither will feel natural.

If someone else in your household has a handgun, why not borrow theirs and take it to your class? Learn and practice with what is available until you feel comfortable. There might be a lot to be said for duplicate firearms using common ammunition. 

Don't let your size or gender limit what you believe you can do. Good instruction, practice, and compensatory "tricks" - for instance, in racking - will make you the equal of anybody. Good for you for trying something out of your comfort zone!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
I always recomend revolvers a 38special/357 mag as the ideal combination. 
One caveot I recomend them for men as well. For any new shooter it wasn't that long ago when all cops were trained with revolvers in 38/357. Why they were tough easy to learn, easy to shoot well.
Cheers,
Dutch
PS as well what ever you chose, practise, practise ,practise. any classes take them (I still do that) every new perspective is useful even if you only say thats a bunch of bull.


----------



## LadyoftheLake (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to agree. My first pistol and the only one I've found so far that I'd want to own is a .38 Special. I LOVE my pistol. A friend of mine (also a woman) has a .38 snub nose which I have shot but prefer mine. Good luck on finding the right pistol!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a S&W Sigma 9mm and a Cobra Shadow .38 revolver - I much prefer the revolver. I'm more accurate with it, it fits my hand better, and I'm just more comfy using it. Whatever she gets, I concur with the others that say, shoot it, shoot it, and shoot it some more. My aim gets better and my shooting smoother each time I do. I'm a newbie shooter, too, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The one that works for you is the correct gun for you. DONT let anyone tell you what to get. Got to a gun store and check them out. Find out what feels good and what you can shoot. Find a gun range (or a friend) with several guns, rent a few to get a feel for the gun.

And before you do any of the above, Take a gun safety class.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

My DH's handgun enthusiast pals suggest a 38 revolver also, and then take the gun you've chose to CC class and shoot shoot shoot. Thanks for the opinions. I asked DH to read them over. 
-Scrt crk
*FWIW, I learned to drive on a manual, and my very own beloved '90 beater F-150 4WD is a 5 speed manual. I named it; "The Scourge". I've just always liked em. It's in my profile pic.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a Ruger LCP .380 I'm pretty happy with. 

Very easy to carry, reliable, reasonably priced. (Not a target gun).

http://www.ruger.com/products/lcp/index.html?r=y


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

This is what a friend of mine has. 
She received it from her father the 25+ year Navy retired Chief Petty Officer that was in the U.D.T. Seals. He was the one that bought her the Charter Arms titanium frame .38 special with a 2 inch barrel, in the designer color.










Whereas my couple of Ruger GP-100 revolvers chambered in .357 magnum with a 6 inch heavy bull barrel and target sights, are a lot larger and heavier. 










Then again a semi-auto pistol can be handy. My sister (the wanna be Annie Oakley) has received one of my 7.62X25mm Tokarev CZ-52 semi-auto pistols as one of her CCW weapons (It is almost as large physically as a Colt 1911). If she can't hit them with the bullet at close range, she can get them with 'powder burns'!!










I bought a bunch of those CZ-52 pistols wholesale years ago, when they were dirt cheap and I still had my FFL license. The 'parkerized' CZ-52 is on the right, and on the left is a CZ-83 chambered in .380










Heck I have even trained my Guard Cat to handle a semi-auto pistol 'Hungarian PA-63' chambered in 9mm Makarov (9X18mm). The 9mm Makarov pistols that I have are just too small, for my large hands! So my sister also has a 9mm Makarov in her firearms collection. 










It all depends on one's physical size, size of your hand, size of grips on the handgun/ semi-auto pistol (single or double stacked magazines), weight of the firearm, recoil of the fired weapon (think .44 magnum), etc...

Buying a firearm, can be compared to buying a vehicle. 

New or used?

Do you want a jacked up 4X4 truck with a huge V-8 engine? - A S&W model 29 'Dirty Harry' style large framed long barreled heavy piece of steel revolver chambered in .44 magnum.

Or do you want a VW bug with an air cooled engine? - A Ruger Single Six single action revolver with the .22LR and .22 Magnum cylinders.

There are lots of different styles and calibers out there, so go for a test drive at a rang ethat rents handguns, and find what works best for you.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> ...And don't forget speed loaders - I have one for my .357 and it takes me about 10 seconds to dump spent shells and load in new ones....


S&W has come out with a new hammerless .38 snubnose revolver that uses moonclips. If you want to reload a lot quicker than 10 seconds, consider the purchase of a S&W 642 Pro or the S&W 442 Pro.

All of our .45acp revolvers use moonclips. This video gives you an idea of how fast one can reload a revolver using moonclips. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLk1v5bSFPw"]Jerry Miculek[/ame]


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

This is an awesome timely post. Thank you secret-creek. 
I was getting on here to post pretty much the same exact questions. I too was looking at the semi-auto, but the more I think about it, I'm wondering if a revolver might be a better choice for me. 
Dh and I are going out tonight to shoot his revolver. But his is a little heavy for me to be completely comfortable with it. .

The think is, I grew up 'around' guns, but the guns were for the guys. We girls were allowed to shoot target, and I'm really good at target, but the guys loaded the guns, and if the guys wanted to talk gun they went out to the garage, or the back of someones truck to look at their latest stash and to talk bout it. And girls attending these sessions was greatly frowned upon. 
Dh grew up in an anti-gun family but now is getting into guns, and goes target shooting with my dad and my uncle left one of his revolvers with dh to use. 
The thing is I want and need to learn about guns, and both dh and I realize that we need to know about guns, and be proficient with them. 
My uncle teaches gun safety and teaches a cc class over in kansas which he said we can attend, but I'm the type to research all I can before going to class 

A question I have is is there a good website, that tells about the different 'small' revolvers, and a good educational comparison?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I too was looking at the semi-auto, but the more I think about it, I'm wondering if a revolver might be a better choice for me.


If you devote the* time and effort *to LEARN, you can use any firearm, assuming you have the physical strength to operate the mechanisms

The advantage to revolvers is they are so simple, most anyone can operate one with just a few minutes of instuction.

They are also *far* less likely to malfunction.

There is no reason a female ( or anyone) can't have more than ONE type of firearm.
Revolvers are just the best beginner type


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Heck I have even trained my Guard Cat to handle a semi-auto pistol 'Hungarian PA-63' chambered in 9mm Makarov (9X18mm). The 9mm Makarov pistols that I have are just too small, for my large hands!


Might have to get a pistol for my cat  She does a pretty good job of chasing every other cat off the property. A pistol would be even better in her capable paws........ :huh:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mommathea said:


> A question I have is is there a good website, that tells about the different 'small' revolvers, and a good educational comparison?


This one is pretty good
http://www.mouseguns.com/

A sight that's got a lot of good info geared towards women
http://corneredcat.com/


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

One option
A Taurus 85UL hammerless DAO
It's a 5 shot .38 special, really light and accurate, and it'll fit in your pocket


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Whatever caliber or color  (I hate pink guns and find them degrading and patronizing)


THANK YOU!!!!!! I grew up in a family where everyone had firearms, and wouldn't be caught dead with one (of course, that has everything to do with the EAA/Tanfoglio Witness 9 mil I picked up a couple months back . . . . . still in the honeymoon period  )

I wouldn't want anything less than a 9 mil, and DH's .40 S & W seems to be a nice compromise between stopping power and kicking like a mule. We had a 380 for a little while, but sold it when it was next to impossible to find ammo for. We've also used a 45 conversion on DH's 40, as well as a Hi Point .45. I'm more impressed with the Hi Points than I had expected - they're built like a brick, not a dang bit pretty, but they're an easy shooting, very reliable brick.

We also looked at the Markarov CZ-82, and I think if I hadn't found the Witness, I would have gone in that direction . . . . .


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Glock 40 cal. is pretty simple too . I like the glow in the dark sights too . Son had the front sight on one of his pistols a brighter color than the rear think they were amber . He has a Colt national match gold cup been tricked out i like real well . Bet he hasn't shot it in ten years :shrug:


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

My fiancee's personal pistol is a Beretta Neos, this was her first gun. She is an awesome shot with it. But when it comes to self protection in the home she goes for my Springfield Loaded 1911A1 in .45 ACP.

When she was laid up after her masectomy and I was going to be at the firehouse for a 24 hour shift we talked about her personnel safety because she could not physically fight back. I gave her the choice of a P89, S&W .38revolver, or my 1911A1. There was no doubt in her mind. 1911A1 all the way. She doesn't really care for the revolver. 

By the way, she is a pretty good shot with the .45 too!

Oh, she has made it brutally clear to me that she will NEVER own a pink gun. And made it equally clear how unhappy she would be if I bought her one.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> S&W has come out with a new hammerless .38 snubnose revolver that uses moonclips. If you want to reload a lot quicker than 10 seconds, consider the purchase of a S&W 642 Pro or the S&W 442 Pro.
> 
> All of our .45acp revolvers use moonclips. This video gives you an idea of how fast one can reload a revolver using moonclips. Jerry Miculek


Those are cool! I hadn't heard of them before but what a great idea! What happens after the moonclip shells are spent? Can you eject the shells the regular way and install another moonclip?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Those are cool! I hadn't heard of them before but what a great idea! What happens after the moonclip shells are spent? Can you eject the shells the regular way and install another moonclip?


Yes of course, all five (or six) spent cartridges are ejected as a unit and you just drop in another full moonclip and you're ready to shoot again. Using moonclips are much faster than a speedloader.


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

My fiancee is a gun nut :kissy: and has indoctrinated me in proper gun handling. I started out with a little .22 that I LOVE and have appropriated his .45 as my own - most especially when he is at work overnight and I am sort of alone in the house (usually with my 100#GSD at my feet). I don't fear being alone and am completely comfortable with the idea of defending myself and whatever children of ours that are in the house.

The key as many people here have pointed out, is practice, practice, practice and then practice some more. He drills me on how to load, reload, number of bullets each gun holds, how to eject the magazine and insert a new one, the different types of bullets each has, range, night sights, red dots and on and on....some days I feel as though I could teach an NRA class myself.

Again, as others have offfered as advice, try as many guns as you can get your hands on - I dislike a 9mm and the only way I found that out was to load and shoot one myself. Revolvers are much easier to use but I don't care for them either. The .45 has weight and firepower and it took regular practice to become comfortable enough with it and now it's the gun I reach for every time.

Just my .02 and good luck with your search.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

ozarkcat said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!! I grew up in a family where everyone had firearms, and wouldn't be caught dead with one (of course, that has everything to do with the EAA/Tanfoglio Witness 9 mil I picked up a couple months back . . . . . still in the honeymoon period  )
> 
> I wouldn't want anything less than a 9 mil, and DH's .40 S & W seems to be a nice compromise between stopping power and kicking like a mule. We had a 380 for a little while, but sold it when it was next to impossible to find ammo for. We've also used a 45 conversion on DH's 40, as well as a Hi Point .45. I'm more impressed with the Hi Points than I had expected - they're built like a brick, not a dang bit pretty, but they're an easy shooting, very reliable brick.
> 
> We also looked at the Markarov CZ-82, and I think if I hadn't found the Witness, I would have gone in that direction . . . . .


I saw a couple of those PINK guns in the store last week and I asked the owner if they were a joke! Patronizing???? eep:YEA, I think so!

I'm leaning towards a 38 Special to start with. A gal can own more than one gun right?????


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I am the OP, and I am PLEASED AS PUNCH to say I now have my first handgun! Just picked it up on Monday. 

I'd had a Ruger LCR with laser grip ordered , until they came in and the price had skyrocketed from $589.00 to $700.00. YIKES. The dealer was cool with us saying "Uh...wow.. No can do $700.00 as his asking price was way more than before he ordered the gun(s). We wanted 4 guns total.
*Plus Ruger is no longer taking orders due to overload, so...

DH went online to Guns America and found an absolutely amazing price on a (NIB) "Snubby"- S&W 442-2, 38 special+P, Centennial/Airweight, no lock... for (are you sitting?) $389.00 each....BRAND NEW!! That is $311.00 less than for the Ruger LCR- which isn't that much different (neither is the newest model of S&W Bodyguard) save for the laser grip... Mine's concealed hammer, etc... We bought from Robertson's trading Post in Henderson, TN...and had it sent to our local gun dealer 5 miles down the road. He couldn't beat the price or we'd have bought from him...so we bought some ammo from him ) So we bought 4: one for each of us. The 642 was the same price, but we all like the blued darker color best. Robertson's has sold nearly 6000 units and had great reviews. We were treated very well. 

Go here to see the ad we saw and ordered from: 
http://www.gunsamerica.com/90747341...Centennial_Matte_Blue_38_Spl_NIB_S_W_numb.htm

This price was about unbeatable. I was watching a youtube video from 2010 and the gentleman with the same model- except his had the old- thought of as annoying lock- quoted a $600+ price for new, and a $400+ price for used. Mine was brand spankin' new had all the goodies in the blue box for less than what S&W have theirs priced at ($440.00+) on their website..says DH.

I'm very happy. I've been handling it all week to get used to it's feel, opening and closing the cylinder, etc... I've got a date at the gun club this weekend and was told to have 100 rounds of Federal 130 gr, or wad cutters for practice, with me to use as I learn to grip correctly and learn my stance, etc... from a former sheriff's deputy family friend. 

A very nice quality feel to this lightweight gun. I'm a happy gal. Even my 21 y.o. son who initially didn't think he was going to be feeling "too cool" with a revolver...is super happy now with his 442, and the power this pistol gives out...as he fired his as soon as he got home with it. 

Now for some moonclips, and ear protection. 

-scrt crk


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with those that say what fits you hand is best. I think this is good advice for "newbie women" as well as people who have been woman all their lives. 

I don't get why people that have just become women need anything special as far as a gun goes. :nana:


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

great thread, still shopping here though.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, It should be a matter of personal comfort for the person who is going to fire the weapon.
I am 5'2" 100 lbs and I can shoot just about anything. My personal fav is my Springfield XD 9 mm. Extremely smooth trigger,minimal kick and super comfortable in my smallish hands. I knew I loved this gun the second I picked it up. It just felt right.
She will know also.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

crispin said:


> this is the perfect easy to use - light weight gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, but you want the one with the internal hammer. The last thing you want in a stressful situation is for the hammer to snag on clothes while trying to pull it.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

For open carry, I prefer my Ruger GP100 in .357. But is it just too big for a decent concealed carry. For CCW I use a 11Â½ oz Kel-Tec P3AT (.380) and have been quite satisfied. Gotta use what fits you.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I took NRA basic pistol about a year ago, and it was worth the time. The instructor brought a dozen different guns for us to shoot. A shame, when I went gun shopping, I couldn't remember what they were. I do remember I hated the Glock. It felt clunky and awkward in my hand. I do recall shooting the .45 in the class. It nearly tore my hand off.

Now we have a Ruger LC9 and a Ruger .380. I like the 9mm, but I am not as happy with the .380 as I was hoping. The trigger pull is so long, you have to readjust your finger to continue pulling because the gun itself is so small, and its LOUD, compared to the 9mm. I was very surprised. Accuracy with the 9mm was fairly good. Worse with the .380. I wanted the .380 for CC, since its small and so am I, but now I am not so sure I even want to keep it, because its so loud, and the ultra long pull, and it doesn't have a safety, which I don't like at all.

I also have a Ruger .357 with the 6 inch barrel. Its a monster of a gun, but I like it. Nothing a person could ever carry, unless they wanna go Old West style with the hip swangin' gun belt. Its the only thing that could hold such a beast.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I am going to have to disagree with the others here, My wife who has ultra petite hands CANNOT maintain a proper grip on my 38 Special ( colt diamdback) and has issues even with the j-frames. I tried the XD-9 no go, i tried the LCP 380, perfect fit but to "snappy" for heavy shooting. FINALLY i bought "US" a full size (commanders) 1911 in 9mm and 22lr and she fell in love, i put thin checkered grips on it and she fell in lust with it.

so for her summer carry it will be the ruger LCP for winter/farm use the 1911, but she wants the nice Kimber now. With proper maintenance, and proper ammo a semi-auto is no less reliable than a revolver which over time if you use cheap/over pressured ammo can come out of timing/the wheel rention can loosen etc.

Also my 13 yr old daughter prefers the 1911 over the 38 revolver and the Springfield.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I just bought a Ruger .380 with a built in laser sight. Small enough for a pocket, accurate... I have a degenerative disease and can't manage my .45 or .40 without major major pain. I didn't want to shoot anymore it hurt so much. But if someone scares me at night I'm still gonna have one in hand and 1 beside me. For what its worth that little 380 is a nice gun, and where you put the laser is where you get the hole. Pick what feels good, whats accurate, and don't start out with something you feel is uncontrolled in hand. I've seen someone so scared of a large pistol that she aimed and then closed her eyes to pull the trigger! Ack!!!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

bluetogreens said:


> I am going to have to disagree with the others here, My wife who has ultra petite hands CANNOT maintain a proper grip on my 38 Special ( colt diamdback) and has issues even with the j-frames. I tried the XD-9 no go, i tried the LCP 380, perfect fit but to "snappy" for heavy shooting. FINALLY i bought "US" a full size (commanders) 1911 in 9mm and 22lr and she fell in love, i put thin checkered grips on it and she fell in lust with it.
> 
> so for her summer carry it will be the ruger LCP for winter/farm use the 1911, but she wants the nice Kimber now. With proper maintenance, and proper ammo a semi-auto is no less reliable than a revolver which over time if you use cheap/over pressured ammo can come out of timing/the wheel rention can loosen etc.
> 
> Also my 13 yr old daughter prefers the 1911 over the 38 revolver and the Springfield.


As hubby said, I have freaky deaky carnie hands (my ring size is a 3.5). There has been LOTS of handling different styles, that we may have never thought of. I love the weight of the springfield XD-9, it feels "like a gun", unlike the LCP 380, but there's no way I could shoot it (the XD9) properly as the trigger pull was just too far or the grip too large, even with the thinnest in place). SO I was making do with the 380, because I could physically shoot it. 
...Then he came home with the 1911's  I was very surprised how well they felt. So basically what I'm getting at is, try LOTS of different ones, even if they don't seem small or compact, may be a far better fit.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a very nice gun. 
It's easy to use and not too heavy. 
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57892_757752_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't want to get shot with much of anything but look at this blog post I did regarding shooting some hard drives with various calibers, esp a 38...

Bullets v. harddrives


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Lessons learned from my mother.
Dad buys Mom a .22 blued revolver.Mom puts .22 in purse and feels much safer.After some time Dad tries to fire .22,it fails to fire.It had rusted together.He buys her a nickle plated .38 to solve this problem. Sometime later I take gun to range.Weapon will not fire because it was full of gunk from the bottom of Mom's purse.
Lessons Learned:
1) Mom of Four has been the only one so far to mention cleaning of weapon.Training on how to clean newly acquired handgun is just as important as range time. Revolvers are easier to maintain that auto's.
2) Leaving your handgun in the bottom of your purse is a mistake.Give serious consideration to how you will carry your handgun once purchased,holster,holster built into purse, etc.
As others have already suggested,I also believe the .38 revolver is an excellent choice for someone who is only willing to do the minimum in familiarizing themselves with their newly acquired handgun.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Well folks...I'm now a new handgun owner!

Today I bought a Taurus 38 Spec. It's the lightweight stainless model with the internal hammer. I tried a lot of guns in the past several weeks, but this is the one that I kept coming back to. It feels good in my hand, weighted about right, easy to handle and clean...YES, I have already cleaned it! ;-)

I bought it from a local gun dealer, not a chain store. These guys are a hoot! Willing to answer any stupid question I had without a bunch of guff. I will be giving them my business from now on.


Now I need to go burn through a box of lead.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

My recommendation for any new gun owner, man or woman, is always a revolver. The more important thing is as large a caliber as you are comfortable with and NO bigger. I have seen to many people buy a large caliber because so and so said you have to have knock down power. These new shooters pull the trigger the first time and the gun rears. Now they flinch every time they yank (instead of squeeze) the trigger. Now the safest place for you to stand is in front of the target because the bullets are going everywhere else. A well placed 22 is better than a 44 wide right do to a flinch.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

secretcreek said:


> ....Now for some moonclips, and ear protection.
> 
> -scrt crk



I believe most revolvers have to be modified to work with moon clips. This doesn't apply if the gun is chamberd in 45 auto or other automatic pistol chamberings.

There's a guy that does it, I think his site is called moonclips.com. It isn't cheap. Decent speed loaders work well, and are pretty fast when one practices. The Safariland speed loaders are faster than the HKS loaders.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I believe most revolvers have to be modified to work with moon clips. This doesn't apply if the gun is chambered in 45 auto or other automatic pistol chamberings.


 
That would be correct


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Unless the gun must be carried concealed, a longer barrel is easier to shoot and is more accurate.

I prefer a .357 and use .38 wad cutters in it for target practice. Revolvers don't jam, and they never bite a chunk out of the web of your thumb. They are much easier to clean and care for.

A really good revolver can be purchased for lot less than a really good semi-auto. A cheap semi-auto shouldn't even be considered. It is possible that it will get you killed. A relatively inexpensive revolver would probably be safe enough. A basic Ruger .357 is a good solid reliable gun and won't break the bank.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

secretcreek said:


> ...Now for some moonclips, and ear protection.
> 
> -scrt crk


If the S&W model you bought is the 442 "Pro" it will accept moonclips, like the one show in this ad ==> Smith & Wesson M442 Revolver Pro, 38 Special w/Full Moon Clips, 5 Round - 178041

If you bought the standard S&W 442, the cylinder will have to be milled to accept the clips as others have already mentioned.

All of our revolvers - except for my wife's .454 Casull - are .45acp that use moonclips. Moonclips load 2 to 3 times faster than speedloaders. With moonclips, a revolver can be loaded as fast - if not faster - than a semi.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh has been after me to get a handgun and I'm willing but want to shoot several before buying. The dealer we've been talking with has recommended a .38 or a .45 revolver. I have seriously bad arthritis in my thumb joints so have to consider recoil/pain factor as well as weight etc. He dealer said he always recommends a revolver because if you have a misfire you don't have to "clear" it, you just pull the trigger again and unless the gun is empty BANG.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The dealer we've been talking with has recommended a .38 or a .45 revolver. I have seriously bad arthritis in my thumb joints so have to *consider recoil/pain factor* as well as weight etc.


In that case, a .357 would be good, since you'd have a HUGE choice of loads that will work from weak 38 Spcl loads up to the most powerful .357's


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

After firing my 38 special 15 rounds total, the recoil made my right palm feel a bit bruised that's all...it never bothered my thumbs. I think I had an absolute dead grip via the "push/pull" hence the palm ache. LOL


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> If the S&W model you bought is the 442 "Pro" it will accept moonclips, like the one show in this ad ==> Smith & Wesson M442 Revolver Pro, 38 Special w/Full Moon Clips, 5 Round - 178041
> 
> If you bought the standard S&W 442, the cylinder will have to be milled to accept the clips as others have already mentioned.
> 
> All of our revolvers - except for my wife's .454 Casull - are .45acp that use moonclips. Moonclips load 2 to 3 times faster than speedloaders. With moonclips, a revolver can be loaded as fast - if not faster - than a semi.


Not a pro model, so no go...


----------



## redhousekiwi (Nov 30, 2008)

lathermaker said:


> I saw a couple of those PINK guns in the store last week and I asked the owner if they were a joke! Patronizing???? eep:YEA, I think so!


I like pink guns, and I don't think that anyone selling me one would think they are patronizing me. People tend to neither patronize nor laugh at me 
... Mind you, I'm a pretty hefty 6' guy - my issue is finding one large enough to fit my hand. 

Cheers, Liam


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I have seriously bad arthritis in my thumb joints so have to consider recoil/pain factor as well as weight etc.


The Good thing about BIG HEAVY handguns with impaired hands is that weight tames recoil. A small light handgun will be an absolute bear for recoil - it will kick like a Missouri mule. A big heavy handgun, the recoil will hardly move it - if you're strong enough to hold it up, then the weight will keep it under control. A magnum revolver is likely to be engineered big, strong and heavy; but you don't HAVE TO then shoot Magnum loads out of it - you've got choices ranging all the way from lightweight Special loads, all the way up to full-house Magnum cannon. Firing a .38 Special (or .44 Special) from a Magnum revolver is going to be a lot easier than firing either from the standard Special revolver; and extra-easier than firing the Magnum load from the Magnum revolver.

Don't forget that you can go even lighter, should you wish. Just as the .38 Special is the little brother of the .357 Magnum, and the .44 Special the little bro of the .44 Magnum, there are older, lighter cartridges, the .38 Long and the .44 Russian, which have even less recoil (and punch).

Similarly, there is a .3*2*7 Federal Magnum which is a pretty powerful Magnum version of the .32 revolver. Downstream of that, there is the .32 H&R Magnum (about like the .38 Special), the .32 S&W Long, and the .32 S&W.

You don't need to commit to shooting ONLY the lighter versions, but you DO need to commit to practice, and being able to practice with lower-recoil (and lower-cost) cartridges is a GOOD THING.

Another interesting possibility is the Kel-tec PMR-30 handgun. It's not small, but it IS light. It loads a 30-SHOT magazine of .22 rimfire Magnum for a total handgun loaded weight of *less than 20 ounces*. Performance is in or exceeds the same general range as the .32ACP. If you don't put them down with the first shot, one of the next 29 may manage it; then change magazines. Recoil is minimal, and getting back on-target after each shot is straightforward. VERY interesting! May be the ultimate single survival and get-home-bag firearm.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

secretcreek said:


> After firing my 38 special 15 rounds total, the recoil made my right palm feel a bit bruised that's all...it never bothered my thumbs. I think I had an absolute dead grip via the "push/pull" hence the palm ache. LOL


I suggest you replace the little factory two-finger grips on your 442 with three-finger combat style rubber grips. You can probably get a set for around 20 bucks. Hogue Grips would be one brand I would recommend.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ann seems to prefer this. She preaches against pistols  Serioulsy!! you'll have to listen to some of her sermons  Just look up Ann Barnhart on the tube. were not sure we can post her here yet. TO honest and outspoken


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Like AnnIowa, I have arthritis of varying severity (depending on mood, weather, etc.). Add the recent damage of broken wrist and trauma to shoulder of my dominant shooting hand 

Charter Off Duty #53911

Tuck it anywhere, nothing to catch on anything, light as a feather, doesn't knock me backwards, and doesn't require ice packs and heavy meds after range practice.

I've had to learn to shoot "other handed" recently, probly should have done that long ago. Hit 4 out of 5 middle of bullseye. Happy camper, me.

Long guns are out of the question for now, but if I NEEDED an additional weapon in a particular situation, I'd use the Ruger .380. If that happens, adrenaline will probably overpower the pain - I Hope!!

As mentioned by almost everyone above, each person must choose what is comfortable and safe for them. And practice, practice, practice - and practice some more. Under varying circumstances and SAFELY!!

In His Love,
Mich


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Wogglebug - that's a lot of information to digest!! The owner of the gun shop told me that he's got a lot of friends who will come in with their guns for me to try on their range. I'm hoping to schedule a Saturday soon to do that.

We do not have a shooting range nearby. With gas prices I'm not anxious to drive 80 miles round trip to shoot. If I joined the gun club I could cut that to 40 miles so I probably should inquire about cost for that.

My buying a handgun is simply for in-home protection. I want to be familiar enough with the weapon so that I can use it effectively and safely. I don't think I want a carry permit although I may do the class as another level of gun education.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If it is only for in home protection, get a shotgun.

Racking in a round is the universal command to stop. Every crook from any country in the world knows what it means.

You might not even have to shoot anyone. If you do have to shoot them, you don't even have to aim, and you will not miss them.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> If it is only for in home protection, get a shotgun.
> 
> Racking in a round is the universal command to stop. Every crook from any country in the world knows what it means.
> 
> You might not even have to shoot anyone. If you do have to shoot them, you don't even have to aim, and you will not miss them.


While I really like a shotgun for HD, and Iâve taken a couple SG classes, this is not great advice:

1. About the only thing racking a shotgun will do is let an intruder have an idea where you are, and that your armed (maybe). IF the intruder is high, drunk, or seriously intent on doing harm, they either probably wonât recognize the sound, or wonât care. I donât think thereâs any proof that the sound of racking a shotgun is universal anything. You could achieve the same result by simply yelling âget out, I have a gunâ. Thereâs also the possibility that youâll never get the opportunity to rack the gun. 

2. You seriously need to pattern a shotgun. At normal HD distances the pattern is in inches, a common rule of thumb is about 1.5+ inch per yard of distance from the muzzle. With some of the newer âFlight Control Wadâ loads, the spread is even smaller. Actually, the tighter the better becuse you "own" every pellet fired, and OO buck penetrates quite a bit. The shotgun must be aimed to achieve hits at normal HD distances. 

Chuck


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

A shotgun was my first choice but its too heavy for me to manage.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> I always recommend a double action 38 Special revolver for newbie women. In a perfect world where people practice often, a semiauto is great. But for someone who shoots a few cylinders then puts the gun away until needed, possibly years later, a revolver lets them pull it out, point it, and squeeze the trigger. It will make noise and bad guys hate getting shots fired in their direction. Just my opinion.


A .380 ruger LC9 would work same same for self protection and is a great concealed carry piece..


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

poorboy said:


> A .380 ruger LC9 would work same same for self protection and is a great concealed carry piece..


Nah. Here's my problem with a semiauto for a woman who doesn't practice, and most people don't practice. She gets the pistol, someone shows her how to load it and rack the slide and use the safety and the slide release and fire it. She puts it in the purse or nightstand. 

Months or years later it is needed. She whups it out and glances at all those buttons and levers and vaguely recalls one needs to be pushed down before firing, and starts with the slide release, then the mag release, and now it is too late.

If she pulls out the double action revolver, she remembers learning one thing... pull that trigger. 

People who have an interest in guns and like them have no problem with a semiauto. People who get one and put it away until needed can have lots of problems.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> Nah. Here's my problem with a semiauto for a woman who doesn't practice, and most people don't practice. She gets the pistol, someone shows her how to load it and rack the slide and use the safety and the slide release and fire it. She puts it in the purse or nightstand.
> 
> Months or years later it is needed. She whups it out and glances at all those buttons and levers and vaguely recalls one needs to be pushed down before firing, and starts with the slide release, then the mag release, and now it is too late.
> 
> ...


 I ~didn't~ want a semi-auto due to the extra steps involved and the extra parts to the gun..being I am the "newbie woman gun owner". At our first gun range practice, my cousin ( another noob chic) brought her Kel-tek 9mm and it didn't help that she was already really jumpy-nervous. She was shakey and her gun jammed once. Another time she forgot to flip the safety. I'm glad she came and found out what she needs to work on. *(kinda stopped her big talk too LOL)


I know myself...I don't need a list of things to do to make the gun work for me. I was not shakey or nervous the first time I shot my S&W 38spec 442. I bought for it's simplicity and reliability,so I could concentrate on my stance, my form/grip and using the sites. I did just fine. It'd be nice to have more than 5 shots at a time, but... I-know -me-very -well, I'm best suited for a reliable, easy to use hand gun while I learn. 

-scrt crk


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Jist trying to point out the fact that the new carry Ruger worked the same as a double action revolver...there is No safety it's similar to a glock..I.e. it won't shoot unless the trigger is pulled..No more dangerous than a revolver and much quicker to load with a clip..Had my hands on one at the flea mkt. yesterday...I prefer revolvers ..but after handling a Glock 22 and that new Ruger...starting to think about it...That .380 would be easier to carry than my model 10 and just as safe..an the laser was cool beans..easier to conceal also..Around the farm I'm gonna keep using one of my revolvers...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

poorboy said:


> Jist trying to point out the fact that the new carry Ruger worked the same as a double action revolver...there is No safety it's similar to a glock..I.e. it won't shoot unless the trigger is pulled..No more dangerous than a revolver and much quicker to load with a clip..


I'm not busting your chops and I realize you can operate a pistol. But think of a woman or man who gets it and never practices. With the auto, they need to keep the magazine with it to make it work, don't lose it somewhere. They need to remember to rack the slide and put one up the spout before it is ready. Some people think putting the mag in makes it ready. Really. Then a year later when they want to unload it, they will pull back the slide with the mag still in it and chamber another round. That will confuse them and they will get scared of it. 

A double action revolver makes it so much easier. Swing it open, fill all those holes, shut it, pull trigger. To unload, swing it open and point it up. If it isn't too rusty or filthy, the rounds fall out.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would certainly hope everyone here would practice enough to stay competent or better

a cylinder or magazine a month minimum , sure maybe you miss a moth here or there but , yes a revolver has some added simplicity to operate and that may come in handy but , it is no substitute for practice. and with practice it likely wouldn't matter what you carried revolver or auto you would know it and how it worked.

you don't need to burn your expensive self defense ammo but a half a box of practice ammo a month isn't much 

ever quarter take your gun as it comes out of your holster , and fire off your Self defense ammo to A. make sure everything works B. that point of impact is the same 

you will want a new box of SD ammo every year any way 

it is a small price compared to all that you spent already and all that is depending on it working.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I would certainly hope everyone here would practice enough to stay competent or better


Everyone on this board does, but in the real world, guns get stuck in the nightstand and forgotten until the bump in the night shows up. 

You give very good advice about practice and social ammo. 

Also, never use reloads for self defense. Lawyers will burn you over that.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

While agree with practice and if practical/possible I would do so. Reality is I'm unlikely to drive 80 miles round trip to practice at an outside range more than a couple times a year. I can't afford to join the gun club that's 40 miles closer. We have friends who say we can shoot at their place in the country but I'm not comfortable with that because so many people use the farm for hunting and fishing. Always someone around somewhere. An accident waiting to happen and one I'd just as soon not be part of.

After reading all the good advise I know I need to get a revolver. So next step is doing some shooting and deciding which revolver will work for me.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I took my new revolver to a Spin group (FIBER) the other night to show to a couple of like minded members. Well, I guess it started a gun show for that night....turned into show & tell from SEVERAL of the members. One of the guys came up to me later and dropped 5 self-protection bullets in my hand and said "here honey, try these out". I thought it was sweet.


----------

